# Testosterone cypionate and masteron enanthate



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

Want to hear you guys' runs on these two by themselves. Was it worth it for you? Looking to lean bulk and harden up. Maybe gain 5 lbs would be solid while maintaining or dropping bf.

Planned on 400 test c 400 mast e.

Ran mast before usually alongside npp and eq but looking for a dryer look this time around.

Thought about adding some tren in the mix but everytime I come off I tell myself that's the last time but here I am again with temptation.

Also thinking about throwing in tbol or var in the mix with mast and test as well.

Searched on here for test mast cycles couldn't find too much so want to hear you guys thoughts.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 16, 2022)

Hmmm… I think you should start with an intro post in the general discussion forum first. And then ask questions.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Want to hear you guys' runs on these two by themselves. Was it worth it for you? Looking to lean bulk and harden up. Maybe gain 5 lbs would be solid while maintaining or dropping bf.
> 
> Planned on 400 test c 400 mast e.
> 
> ...


I think we know nothing about your training, diet, or history with gear.

I'd recommend writing an introduction post in the new members section so we can have that context.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hmmm… I think you should start with an intro post in the general discussion forum first. And then ask questions.


My bad brother will do


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think we know nothing about your training, diet, or history with gear.
> 
> I'd recommend writing an introduction post in the new members section so we can have that context.


Thanks bro ill do so now


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Thanks bro ill do so now


Where the hell is it? Do it MEOW!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 16, 2022)

Not to hijack a tool thread oh wait yes it is. I was actually thinking about this myself. Any preference for Mast E over Mast P?  
I'm thinking of going with Mast E for less pins and starting at 250 test/250 mast per week.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Where the hell is it? Do it MEOW!


I did it in the newbie forum


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Not to hijack a tool thread oh wait yes it is. I was actually thinking about this myself. Any preference for Mast E over Mast P?
> I'm thinking of going with Mast E for less pins and starting at 250 test/250 mast per week.


With my work schedule I work 24s so easier to have long esters and pin only twice a week for me at least.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> With my work schedule I work 24s so easier to have long esters and pin only twice a week for me at least.


Damn, here I was about to rip on you and now I just can't.  Welcome bro. Hope you get some good advice. I will check out your other thread.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 16, 2022)

Another "lean bulk"...smh.

Gain or cut. You cant do both. But like Riro says, get cut, then bulk up.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Another "lean bulk"...smh.
> 
> Gain or cut. You cant do both. But like Riro says, get cut, then bulk up.


Already fairly lean so wouldn't mind gaining a bit


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Already fairly lean so wouldn't mind gaining a bit


Then I'd make a solid training and diet plan. Set a weight/physique goal and apply the proper compounds that will assist in your quest for mass. Check out some of Riro's posts. Very knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Then I'd make a solid training and diet plan. Set a weight/physique goal and apply the proper compounds that will assist in your quest for mass. Check out some of Riro's posts. Very knowledgeable on the subject.


Sweet thanks man I'll look into those. What are your thoughts on test mast var as a cycle though?


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Sweet thanks man I'll look into those. What are your thoughts on test mast var as a cycle though?


I'd run test at a simple 500/wk and add in the Mast for the last 8 weeks at 500/600 of a 12 week cycle. It works best when you're already lean at making you shredded and solid. Plus the "well being/feel good" benefits. It increases my appetite so that's an additional benefit if gaining mass is the goal.

The var at the back end for 4-6 weeks will keep the gains coming.

I'm no expert and I'm sure the vets may have a different recommendation. But thats what I'd do.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 16, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> I'd run test at a simple 500/wk and add in the Mast for the last 8 weeks at 500/600 of a 12 week cycle. It works best when you're already lean at making you shredded and solid. Plus the "well being/feel good" benefits. It increases my appetite so that's an additional benefit if gaining mass is the goal.
> 
> The var at the back end for 4-6 weeks will keep the gains coming.
> 
> I'm no expert and I'm sure the vets may have a different recommendation. But thats what I'd do.


Thanks man appreciate the help sounds like a solid plan. Itching for the tren but trying to contain myself.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 16, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Want to hear you guys' runs on these two by themselves. Was it worth it for you? Looking to lean bulk and harden up. Maybe gain 5 lbs would be solid while maintaining or dropping bf.
> 
> Planned on 400 test c 400 mast e.
> 
> ...


Lean bulk is pretty hard to do. Most guys end up spinning their wheels and either eat wrong and get fat or don’t eat enough and don’t gain much mass. 

All steroids work about the same as far as building muscle. There are some slight differences in effects though. There’s nothing magical about Tren that the other compounds don’t already do. If you’re not looking to compete or your livelihood doesn’t depend on your physique then you don’t need to use Tren (I’m sure you’ll try it anyway though, in which case please remember that I told you so). 

400 Test and 400 mast is a good cycle. I’d go 12-16 weeks on that. You’ll like it and it’s not too hard on the body. Adding var at the end is a good way to get thru any plateaus you may hit. 

How’s your training. You’d be surprised how many guys are using steroids before they are actually at the point where they need to.  Guys that don’t bench 3 plates or squat 4. They jumped the gun a little bit. Training and diet needs to come before the drugs. The drugs work but they aren’t “magic”.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 16, 2022)

I love test/tren/mast together. I haven’t ran car with them but I can only imagine I would love it even more. Tbol is amazing but idk if I’d throw it in for what you’re wanting to do. If it were me, I’d absolutely rub the test/tren/mast. I’d recommend shorter esters, just because I do better with them and yield better results, and if tren causes you any harsh sides, it’s easier to get ace out of your system. But I see you work 24’s so I completely get the longer esters. You’ll be good either way. You know how you respond to things better than I do. I’ve always maintained muscle while leaning, and even had great recomps on those compounds together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jun 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see some pics


Mr. Lean over here, ready to pounce on people claiming they are lean. 🤣🤣🤣

I liked you more as a Sasquatch 😅


----------



## TomJ (Jun 17, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Another "lean bulk"...smh.
> 
> Gain or cut. You cant do both. But like Riro says, get cut, then bulk up.


Not that I disagree, I roll my eyes whenever I see "maingain" or lean bulk too.
because in general, if a person is asking for advice, they aren't going to be capable of gaining size while keeping body fat low without spinning their wheels a lot!

However it is possible to do, but only on a strictly structured diet to get the calories dialed in perfect. 

This is what unintentionally happened to me during the last 6 months of off-season, only because adherence was getting really hard with any more food. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see some pics


I'll take some tonight for you homos when I got to the gym.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> I'll take some tonight for you homos when I got to the gym.


Full nude please


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Full nude please


Pinning tonight 200 mast 200 test. Should I start the var now or wait you guys think?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Pinning tonight 200 mast 200 test. Should I start the var now or wait you guys think?


Um. At the end of your cycle. Like we said a few times.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um. At the end of your cycle. Like we said a few times.


My bad man must of missed it. How many weeks would you say? Some guys run 12 weeks some 8 weeks some 6 some 4. Seems like 4 to 8 is the sweet spot.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> My bad man must of missed it. How many weeks would you say? Some guys run 12 weeks some 8 weeks some 6 some 4. Seems like 4 to 8 is the sweet spot.


6 weeks is good

You don’t need to throw more drugs in “just because”. If you’re still making progress then save your anavar for the next cycle.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 6 weeks is good
> 
> You don’t need to throw more drugs in “just because”. If you’re still making progress then save your anavar for the next cycle.


Sounds good boss


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Sounds good bitch


Oh man, @BigBaldBeardGuy not gonna be happy with this response


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see some pics


Gay


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks for the help guys prob gonna keep a log of the cycle. Helps me out keeping track of shit. Feel free to ignore haha

Ill.have the tren on standby. Tempted to just chuck it on the trash to get it out .


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Ill.have the tren on standby. Tempted to just chuck it on the trash to get it out .


Blasphemy


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 17, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Thanks for the help guys prob gonna keep a log of the cycle. Helps me out keeping track of shit. Feel free to ignore haha
> 
> Ill.have the tren on standby. Tempted to just chuck it on the trash to get it out .



I’ll dm you my address so I can properly dispose of your tren. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 18, 2022)

1 more question. If I take 12.5 mg aromasin twice a week using cruise should I up it at all for this cycle?

Also any of you pussies gonna be in laconia for bike week this weekend


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 19, 2022)

Also so just finished my 3rd week of the test and mast.  So far not really feeling or seeing anything. Maybe better pumps. But always heard mast turn you into a horn fuck but nothing yet. Am running long ester so maybe just taking a while?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Also so just finished my 3rd week of the test and mast.  So far not really feeling or seeing anything. Maybe better pumps. But always heard mast turn you into a horn fuck but nothing yet. Am running long ester so maybe just taking a while?


Did you do the test and masteron in separate shots or did you load both compounds into the same syringe?


----------



## Dex (Jun 19, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Also so just finished my 3rd week of the test and mast.  So far not really feeling or seeing anything. Maybe better pumps. But always heard mast turn you into a horn fuck but nothing yet. Am running long ester so maybe just taking a while?


I ran mast e 100 during 200mg TRT. I did it for a few months twice. First time I wore out my wife's vagina. The next time didn't seem to make me horny and might have even decreased my libido (improved after stopping it). Same UGL and batch.


----------



## Dex (Jun 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see some pics


I was thinking the same thing. What does fairly lean mean? Riro won't approve without an 8 pack and dick skin. lol


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you do the test and masteron in separate shots or did you load both compounds into the same syringe?


Same syringe


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> I was thinking the same thing. What does fairly lean mean? Riro won't approve without an 8 pack and dick skin. lol


Lmao well I don't have an 8 pack


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Same syringe


Ahhhh…. I think I know what the problem might be. See, it’s perfectly ok to use the same syringe. You draw up the first compound like normal, and then draw up the 2nd compound but this is where it gets tricky and likely explains your libido issue. You need to be very very very careful not to shake that syringe at all. See any shaking, no matter how minimal allows the 2 compounds to commingle and turn gay. So I’m afraid to say that you must have shaken the syringe and the test and mast commingled and turned gay and then you injected The Gay. You probably should have done some more research. But there’s no going back now. Try to watch some gay porn right now and see if your libido is better. I’m sure right around 5 mins you’ll have a throbbing boner to confirm The Gay.

Sorry bud.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> I ran mast e 100 during 200mg TRT. I did it for a few months twice. First time I wore out my wife's vagina. The next time didn't seem to make me horny and might have even decreased my libido (improved after stopping it). Same UGL and batch.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ahhhh…. I think I know what the problem might be. See, it’s perfectly ok to use the same syringe. You draw up the first compound like normal, and then draw up the 2nd compound but this is where it gets tricky and likely explains your libido issue. You need to be very very very careful not to shake that syringe at all. See any shaking, no matter how minimal allows the 2 compounds to commingle and turn gay. So I’m afraid to say that you must have shaken the syringe and the test and mast commingled and turned gay and then you injected The Gay. You probably should have done some more research. But there’s no going back now. Try to watch some gay porn right now and see if your libido is better. I’m sure right around 5 mins you’ll have a throbbing boner to confirm The Gay.
> 
> Sorry bud.


What if I'm gay to start with though?


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 19, 2022)

Also tempted to throw in tren just like 100mg or something. Thong is I only have a cut blend of test mast tren. 50 mgs each of short esters. Could I throw that in with the long esters to get 100 mg of tren or should I pick up some tren a seperate. Have a lot on hand so don't really want to waste money


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 19, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> 1 more question. If I take 12.5 mg aromasin twice a week using cruise should I up it at all for this cycle?
> 
> *Also any of you pussies gonna be in laconia for bike week this weekend*



Was there yesterday. I go all the time though, not just bike weekend. (I dont own a bike).
We just got for days at the beach... Grew up here...


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 6 weeks is good
> 
> You don’t need to throw more drugs in “just because”. If you’re still making progress then save your anavar for the next cycle.


Was thinking of adding 200npp? Although I'm trying to keep water weight and bloat down for the summer. Mainly want to look good not trying to increase strength really. Should I add that in or try to stay away from 19nors and just keep the Test mast var?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was thinking of adding 200npp? Although I'm trying to keep water weight and bloat down for the summer. Mainly want to look good not trying to increase strength really. Should I add that in or try to stay away from 19nors and just keep the Test mast var?


Mess around with your cycle as much as possible. 👍 Have you tried Tren?

I’m convinced that you’re a troll so I’m done giving you any real advice.


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was thinking of adding 200npp? Although I'm trying to keep water weight and bloat down for the summer. Mainly want to look good not trying to increase strength really. Should I add that in or try to stay away from 19nors and just keep the Test mast var?


You've gone from just Test/Mast to considering adding Tren to considering adding NPP in the space of a few pages mate. Adding extra drugs isn't going to suddenly make you look fantastic. You need to have the muscle mass and lose the fat in the first place. The drugs are the icing on the cake at best.


----------



## Yano (Jun 21, 2022)

My only question is ...


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> My only question is ...
> View attachment 23701


Haha what's the problem do you guys never add compounds in during your cycles? Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Haha what's the problem do you guys never add compounds in during your cycles? Just throwing ideas out there.


Are you asking our permission or something? You’re supposed to be a grown fucking man. Add it all. IDGAF.


----------



## Yano (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Haha what's the problem do you guys never add compounds in during your cycles? Just throwing ideas out there.


No I occasionally swap some thing out for another. There isn't anything wrong with that when you have a basic idea of the compounds , what they do , how they interact , how they effect your body , and how to counter acts  any sides ... 

While I might ask a trusted friend or community member for advice from time to time or their opinion of what I'm planning to swap , I do my own research in multiple places , both medical , where studies can be found as well as "broscience" places like a chat or a board. 

The other thing about many folks is , they don't expect the drugs to do the work ,, drugs dont make you bulk ,, drugs dont make you cut ,, thats ALL diet , consistency , hard work and a fucking stupid amount of dedication. 

Drugs are candles on a bday cake ,,, whats the point of shoving them into a pile of shit and singing ,, ,take the time to know what you're doing and build a proper cake.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you asking our permission or something? You’re supposed to be a grown fucking man. Add it all. IDGAF.


Was asking your opinions. Cycle was about basically looking good for the summer. I already have a solid base I know what the compounds do. Mostly run things while bulking so it's different this time around as I'm just looking to look good, vascular, hard, full. You guys are way more knowledgeable then me. Was curious If tren or npp would give me the look I'm looking for.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was asking your opinions. Cycle was about basically looking good for the summer. I already have a solid base I know what the compounds do. Mostly run things while bulking so it's different this time around as I'm just looking to look good, vascular, hard, full. You guys are way more knowledgeable then me. Was curious If tren or npp would give me the look I'm looking for.


Both. Together. Awesome.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 21, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was asking your opinions. Cycle was about basically looking good for the summer. I already have a solid base I know what the compounds do. Mostly run things while bulking so it's different this time around as I'm just looking to look good, vascular, hard, full. You guys are way more knowledgeable then me. Was curious If tren or npp would give me the look I'm looking for.


The look you're after comes mostly from diet and training, NOT from constantly switching compounds in and out like some sort of OCD spastic.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 22, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was asking your opinions. Cycle was about basically looking good for the summer. I already have a solid base I know what the compounds do. Mostly run things while bulking so it's different this time around as I'm just looking to look good, vascular, hard, full. You guys are way more knowledgeable then me. Was curious If tren or npp would give me the look I'm looking for.


Dont focus on the end result. Focus on the process, results will follow. 

Your "look" you're after will be a result of diet and training, not drugs. Make a fucking plan, stick to it, and be consistent with everything. Jumping around with compounds and just "adding a little of this" will throw off your hormones to the point you may take two steps back than one forward.

You want vascularity? Get your heart rate up, increase VO2 max, lift heavy, fuck nightly, drink lots of water and deep six the salt. Then pop some Anadrol the last 4 weeks of your "well thought out and planned" cycle. You'll be a roadmap of veins. Unless you're fat.


----------



## Dex (Jun 22, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Was asking your opinions. Cycle was about basically looking good for the summer. I already have a solid base I know what the compounds do. Mostly run things while bulking so it's different this time around as I'm just looking to look good, vascular, hard, full. You guys are way more knowledgeable then me. Was curious If tren or npp would give me the look I'm looking for.


Summer has began. Why are you starting a cycle now to look good for summer? You will only be halfway done with your cycle by the end of summer. This cycle should have been started a couple months ago in order to look good for summer. 

I don't like switching up drugs a bunch. Unless the sides are too terrible, I would run it for the cycle and give it a chance and record results. The problem with not having a good diet and training before adding drugs is that your diet and training could improve during your cycle. Then, you have too many variables. How will you know what the drugs did? Was it the drugs or the diet/training changes? This is also why you add one drug at a time.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's see some pics


Include penis too


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm doing mast e, npp and test 250 5 weeks in feel good! gained 3-4kg but i feel like i look the same


----------



## wallyd (Jun 23, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> I'm doing mast e, npp and test 250 5 weeks in feel good! gained 3-4kg but i feel like i look the same


These are my staple products. Pretty much all I use anymore.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 23, 2022)

My sweet spot was 400-600mg felt incredible,I would it is VERY possible to gain more than 5lbs with just the 2 compounds.
I used enanthate and pinned 2x per week.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 26, 2022)

wallyd said:


> These are my staple products. Pretty much all I use anymore.


Yeh bro going up in test this week from 400mg to 500mg


----------



## wallyd (Jun 26, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Yeh bro going up in test this week from 400mg to 500mg


My last run I kept test e @ 300 mgs weekly
Mast e @ 300 mgs weekly 
NPP @ 400 mgs weekly. No issues at all.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

wallyd said:


> My last run I kept test e @ 300 mgs weekly
> Mast e @ 300 mgs weekly
> NPP @ 400 mgs weekly. No issues at all.


yeh im bout 300mg mast e
300mg npp
400mg test, no issues , it is my second cycle bloodwork was on point though


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> yeh im bout 300mg mast e
> 300mg npp
> 400mg test, no issues , it is my second cycle bloodwork was on point though


Where’s the pics at


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where’s the pics at


only 5 weeks in, test is just kicking in now ! will post in 10 weeks


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> only 5 weeks in, test is just kicking in now ! will post in 10 weeks


You promised pics months ago
You don’t have any 5% shredded pics that you claimed


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where’s the pics at


ill be on tren n anadrol by then


RiR0 said:


> You promised pics months ago
> You don’t have any 5% shredded pics that you claimed


fine here it is from start to finish of my first cycle,


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> ill be on tren n anadrol by then
> 
> fine here it is from start to finish of my first cycle,


Definitely nowhere near 5. You’re around 12ish. You looked good though.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Definitely nowhere near 5. You’re around 12ish. You looked good though.



My body fat is measured through the pinch test


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> My body fat is measured through the pinch test


As in skinfold calipers?


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> As in skinfold calipers?


Yeaaahh


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Yeaaahh


They're inaccurate for calculating bf%, but very useful for determining if you are gaining or losing bf overall.

I use them, but only look at whether the mm's are going up or down.

You do look good though, solid work.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> They're inaccurate for calculating bf%, but very useful for determining if you are gaining or losing bf overall.
> 
> I use them, but only look at whether the mm's are going up or down.
> 
> You do look good though, solid work.


Thanks g, that was back late last year. Went from 68kg to 77kg then lost bout 3kg after pct

5 weeks in now I can start seeing the test n NPP bruh


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Thanks g, that was back late last year. Went from 68kg to 77kg then lost bout 3kg after pct
> 
> 5 weeks in now I can start seeing the test n NPP bruh


How old are you again? 🤔


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> How old are you again? 🤔


27


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> 27


Fine. I won't beat you up for the "G's and Bruhs". 

You have to stop that shit by 30 though. 🤣


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Fine. I won't beat you up for the "G's and Bruhs".
> 
> You have to stop that shit by 30 though. 🤣


HAHA i think i've been watching too many ZYZZ videos. You mirin bruh? haha


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> HAHA i think i've been watching too many ZYZZ videos. You mirin bruh? haha


No idea who that is. I've seen the letters before though.

I'm sure he's a treat.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No idea who that is. I've seen the letters before though.
> 
> I'm sure he's a treat.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No idea who that is. I've seen the letters before though.
> 
> I'm sure he's a treat.


Dead bodybuilder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


>


I only made it in about 1 minute. I can't imagine that it gets any better. What a douche.🤣


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dead bodybuilder.


Bodybuilder? He looks small. 🤔


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

🤣 pretty much. A wanna be bodybuilder/influencer/male model. I never understood how he got so popular. Pretty much just a pretty boy getting high and hitting techno raves. Don't know much more about him. Died from heat issues in 2011 I think.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Bodybuilder? He looks small. 🤔



Was way ahead of his time, I think he just wanted that aesthetic shredded look. Did alot of motivation for everyone back in 2010, his still peaking see him everywhere. Famous DJ tevez dedicated a whole album to him lol Listen to this you'll double your bench press


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Was way ahead of his time, I think he just wanted that aesthetic shredded look. Did alot of motivation for everyone back in 2010, his still peaking see him everywhere. Famous DJ tevez dedicated a whole album to him lol Listen to this you'll double your bench press


No.


No to all of this.


----------



## Yano (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Bodybuilder? He looks small. 🤔


Aziz Sergeyevich Shavershian , ethnic Kurd , born in Russia in 1989. Family moved to Australia in 93 or so. He had an older brother that sold gear Said "chestbrah" , got busted.

Kid died in 2011 in Thailand of a heart attack , he was only 22. Just a waste of a young mans life for no good reason.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Aziz Sergeyevich Shavershian , ethnic Kurd , born in Russia in 1989. Family moved to Australia in 93 or so. He had an older brother that sold gear Said "chestbrah" , got busted.
> 
> Kid died in 2011 in Thailand of a heart attack , he was only 22. Just a waste of a young mans life for no good reason.


Yeah, it's disturbing to me that people continue to lionize the image of a profoundly stupid kid with a substance abuse disorder simply because he had abs and a silly haircut.

His death was not random. It was the result of his shitty decisions.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> No idea who that is. I've seen the letters before though.
> 
> I'm sure he's a treat.


He was a dumbass who abused drugs but was never big who had an obnoxious persona. He died in Thai land from being a dumbass junkie.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dead bodybuilder.


Not a bodybuilder


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Was way ahead of his time, I think he just wanted that aesthetic shredded look. Did alot of motivation for everyone back in 2010, his still peaking see him everywhere. Famous DJ tevez dedicated a whole album to him lol Listen to this you'll double your bench press


That's a hard NO.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I only made it in about 1 minute. I can't imagine that it gets any better. What a douche.🤣


It doesn’t. He was the proto-fuckboi that all the modern IG fuckbois modelled themselves after.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not a bodybuilder


Nope. Just some dumbass kid who abused coke and clen.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, it's disturbing to me that people continue to lionize the image of a profoundly stupid kid with a substance abuse disorder simply because he had abs and a silly haircut.
> 
> His death was not random. It was the result of his shitty decisions.


I didn't follow his stupid shit all that much either but my first thought when I heard he died was what an ignorant fool. Kind of like Bostin, well Bostin was worse cuz he knew he had major issues and still pushed the envelope.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 28, 2022)

So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up. 

However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.

Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 28, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up.
> 
> However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.
> 
> Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?




Finish the mast e off then do 500mg test with 200mg tren e, with Anadrol and I’ll call it a cycle. Enjoy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 28, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Finish the mast e off then do 500mg test with 200mg tren e, with Anadrol and I’ll call it a cycle. Enjoy


How long?


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long?


Considering 5 weeks in I’ll say 10 weeks, I got no clue as I don’t know wtf your diet is n your goals training etc


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 28, 2022)

Unpopular opinion: just run the cycle. Don’t throw new compounds at it for the sake of adding things like an ADD kid.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 28, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Considering 5 weeks in I’ll say 10 weeks, I got no clue as I don’t know wtf your diet is n your goals training etc


You recommended it to @Twiddlemyfiddle but didn’t give a duration. I’m assuming you’re not recommending Anadrol for 10 weeks too?


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You recommended it to @Twiddlemyfiddle but didn’t give a duration. I’m assuming you’re not recommending Anadrol for 10 weeks too?


Anadrol I usually run for 4 weeks max, will need TUDAC & NAC and no partying


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 28, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Finish the mast e off then do 500mg test with 200mg tren e, with Anadrol and I’ll call it a cycle. Enjoy


Hm don't run the tren and mast together? 

Also so Ean var last year for 6 weeks. Loved it had great gains and zero sides besides acid reflex.  Didn't treat it during the cycle or take anything for it so after I was done I had bad burning and reflex for months. Finally had an endoscopy and am currently on my 2nd month of omeprazole and solved all the issues. You think it'd be ok to take var and tren cause I know tren can cause stomach issues as well.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jun 28, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up.
> 
> However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.
> 
> Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?


I've done my fair share of Mast...never noticed much of a libido increase either. Some compounds affect everyone differently.


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up.
> 
> However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.
> 
> Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?


No, you're making progress, there's no need to do anything.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up.
> 
> However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.
> 
> Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?


You seem really determined to run the Tren. I wouldn’t. You’re doing great on the cycle as is, don’t complicate it. You don’t even need to add extra mast or test. 

When you cycle, make a plan and stick to it.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jun 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, you're making progress, there's no need to do anything.


Aye don’t you love how this thread has went from talking about my progress pics to a debate about zyzz now back to topic 😂😂


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Aye don’t you love how this thread has went from talking about my progress pics to a debate about zyzz now back to topic 😂😂


What's a Zyzz? 🤔


----------



## Yano (Jun 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I didn't follow his stupid shit all that much either but my first thought when I heard he died was what an ignorant fool. Kind of like Bostin, well Bostin was worse cuz he knew he had major issues and still pushed the envelope.


Bostin was heavy into synthol too ,, all  that shits gonna be absorbed n processed some how , it just cant be any good for your organs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Aye don’t you love how this thread has went from talking about my progress pics to a debate about zyzz now back to topic 😂😂


Aye that was great, bruh. 🤣🤣🤣🙄


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, you're making progress, there's no need to do anything.


Thanks man yea I just wanna pick things up a notch. Ut I get what your saying. I was thinking of even micro dosing tren say maybe 100mgs a week and see what that brings. Just get worried as iv heard tren can be linked to heart problems and related cancers is that true?


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Thanks man yea I just wanna pick things up a notch. Ut I get what your saying. I was thinking of even micro dosing tren say maybe 100mgs a week and see what that brings. Just get worried as iv heard tren can be linked to heart problems and related cancers is that true?


So.... everything is going great, so I want to change it? 

I get it, but don't. You can also make it worse. Ride out the good times, only change IF NECESSARY!!!!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Aye don’t you love how this thread has went from talking about my progress pics to a debate about zyzz now back to topic 😂😂


Fuck ZyzzzZZZzz, fuck his homo friends, fuck the guy that dedicated an album to him and fuck you, troll


----------



## Send0 (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> I only made it in about 1 minute. I can't imagine that it gets any better. What a douche.🤣


He's definitely a douche... at the same time there are interviews out there where he admits the Zyzz persona is an act.

I don't like him, but in a way he was ahead of his time. Look at social media today... now everyone has fake personalities they use to accrue mass amounts of followers.

That aside, he's an idiot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's definitely a douche... at the same time there are interviews out there where he admits the Zyzz persona is an act.
> 
> I don't like him, but in a way he was ahead of his time. Look at social media today... now everyone has fake personalities they use to accrue mass amounts of followers.
> 
> That aside, he's an idiot.


I legit honestly had never heard of him until somewhat recently on here. 

But I also didn't watch a second of the Depp-Heard trial either. 

I'm old, I just don't care. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> I legit honestly had never heard of him until somewhat recently on here.
> 
> But I also didn't watch a second of the Depp-Heard trial either.
> 
> I'm old, I just don't care. 🤣


I only heard of him because I saw other people fanboying over some random.letters, and I didn't know what those letters meant. 🤣


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 30, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> So starting my 5th week. Still on 300 test 300 mast. Def starting to see some changes feel pumped throughout the day and havnt had the need to increase my ai still continuing just the 12.5 aromasin twice a week. Mast seems to be keeping water off and slowly hardening me up.
> 
> However havnt really noticed the insane libido everyone's been saying. But really no sides I feel great.
> 
> Now deciding if I should up the test and mast to 400 each? Maybe add low dose tren in the mix? Ot just finish off last 6 weeks with var. What you guys think?



My libido didn't change much with Mast as high as 500 mg/wk nor with Anavar or Winstrol both at 50 mg/day. Deca however was sex drive in a vial for me.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's a Zyzz? 🤔



i think it's code for involuntary ejaculation.
Never had a vivid sex dream and zyzz'd in your boxers? Wild times, man.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> So.... everything is going great, so I want to change it?
> 
> I get it, but don't. You can also make it worse. Ride out the good times, only change IF NECESSARY!!!!


I know I know. I'm only blasting for 12 weeks and obviously feel like I could make great gains with some tren haha


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> I know I know. I'm only blasting for 12 weeks and obviously feel like I could make great gains with some tren haha


No, stop with the nonsense.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, stop with the nonsense.


Appreciate the answers man. Do you mind me asking why not. No disrespect at all. You seem like a super knowledgeable guy so like to hear your thoughts. Obviously anyone running tren doesn't need to run tren and can use other compounds. Someone can make great gains on test alone so why introduce any other aas to the mix?  So do you think no one should run tren? Is low dose tren that harmful to the body. Like I said not meaning to question you just would like to hear more of your input.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Appreciate the answers man. Do you mind me asking why not. No disrespect at all. You seem like a super knowledgeable guy so like to hear your thoughts. Obviously anyone running tren doesn't need to run tren and can use other compounds. Someone can make great gains on test alone so why introduce any other aas to the mix?  So do you think no one should run tren? Is low dose tren that harmful to the body. Like I said not meaning to question you just would like to hear more of your input.


Main reason is you're making progress. Don't fix what isn't broken.

I love and hate Tren. It works well, but it does come at a cost, and if you're like me, it falls off a cliff quickly. I personally would never use it in a growing cycle, only a cutting cycle. When growing, I want to feel good, I want good sleep, and Tren does neither of those things. I don't think it puts you in the best environment to grow. I'll save it for where I think it's best utilized, muscle retention/composition improvement in a deficit, and get in and get out.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Main reason is you're making progress. Don't fix what isn't broken.
> 
> I love and hate Tren. It works well, but it does come at a cost, and if you're like me, it falls off a cliff quickly. I personally would never use it in a growing cycle, only a cutting cycle. When growing, I want to feel good, I want good sleep, and Tren does neither of those things. I don't think it puts you in the best environment to grow. I'll save it for where I think it's best utilized, muscle retention/composition improvement in a deficit, and get in and get out.


Good shit thanks man. Yea in my eyes I look at it this way I only blast 3 months of the year now so want to make the most of it. Is it true you know if trens linked to heart failure and certain types of cancers? Would you reccomend anavar as a more mild substitute?


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Good shit thanks man. Yea in my eyes I look at it this way I only blast 3 months of the year now so want to make the most of it. Is it true you know if trens linked to heart failure and certain types of cancers? Would you reccomend anavar as a more mild substitute?


Tren is harsh on the kidneys, and really fukk up your lipid panel. No idea on heart failure on cancers. 

If I had to pick a sub for Tren.... Maybe a little NPP and Winny? 🤔 That's probably what I'd try personally. The largest factor will be your diet though, Mast, Anavar, Winny, etc.. they'll all be effective if your diet and training are solid.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Tren is harsh on the kidneys, and really fukk up your lipid panel. No idea on heart failure on cancers.
> 
> If I had to pick a sub for Tren.... Maybe a little NPP and Winny? 🤔 That's probably what I'd try personally. The largest factor will be your diet though, Mast, Anavar, Winny, etc.. they'll all be effective if your diet and training are solid.


Thanks man. What's the lowest effective dose you think for tren is?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Thanks man. What's the lowest effective dose you think for tren is?


FUCK 
YOU
AND 
ALL
YOUR
FUCKING
TREN
QUESTIONS

You are coming off as a TOTAL troll now. Geezus. Run the fucking Tren. You aren’t looking for advice you are looking for validation. So fucking RUN it at your stupid “micro dose” and shut the fuck up already. 100 mg/week is perfect. 👍


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Thanks man. What's the lowest effective dose you think for tren is?


You're grown, pick a dose and run it.


----------



## wallyd (Jul 1, 2022)

You came here asking advice. You got advice but you don’t want to take it so guess what’s probably going to happen next time you ask for the boards advice? Run your cycle as you have it planned from the start & be done with it OR don’t ask everyone’s opinion. How many guys have told you to just stick to the OG  plan?


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 1, 2022)

wallyd said:


> You came here asking advice. You got advice but you don’t want to take it so guess what’s probably going to happen next time you ask for the boards advice? Run your cycle as you have it planned from the start & be done with it OR don’t ask everyone’s opinion. How many guys have told you to just stick to the OG  plan?


The plan was test and mast for 12 weeks. First 6 weeks test and mast only. Last half was either gonna add tren or var to finish it off


----------



## wallyd (Jul 1, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> The plan was test and mast for 12 weeks. First 6 weeks test and mast only. Last half was either gonna add tren or var to finish it off


Forget the tren, you’re not ready for that. If you want to finish off with var go for it but I say stick to the test & mast through the entire run & I don’t think I’m alone on that.


----------



## Twiddlemyfiddle (Jul 2, 2022)

wallyd said:


> Forget the tren, you’re not ready for that. If you want to finish off with var go for it but I say stick to the test & mast through the entire run & I don’t think I’m alone on that.


Yea gonna prob stick with that. But I've ran tren twice before years ago


----------



## wallyd (Jul 2, 2022)

Twiddlemyfiddle said:


> Yea gonna prob stick with that. But I've ran tren twice before years ago


Personally I think you need to do more research before jumping on it again. Just one opinion based off your comments.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 2, 2022)

What the fuck?

You’re an attention whore @Twiddlemyfiddle. What’s wrong? Mommy didn’t hug you enough?

This is you on MESO I assume…
Thread 'Add tren?'
https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/add-tren.134410724/

Well, you can stay the fuck over there then. You won’t get any advice here. Fuck off for wasting everyone’s time. Please tell me you actually lift and you’re not a fucking cross-forum troll.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> You’re an attention whore @Twiddlemyfiddle. What’s wrong? Mommy didn’t hug you enough?
> 
> ...


You’re a fucking asshat troll. 

Your threads on MESO….

Thread 'E2 extremely high on cruise!!! Help'
https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/e2-extremely-high-on-cruise-help.134409840/

Thread 'Anavar caused issues months later?? Burning pain HELP!'
https://thinksteroids.com/community...ues-months-later-burning-pain-help.134409902/

Thread 'High red blood count on cruise. Adding mast? Cold hands?'
https://thinksteroids.com/community...t-on-cruise-adding-mast-cold-hands.134409803/

Get the fuck out. You’re a fucking disaster. If you experience that many sides why are you even on gear? Nobody is as ignorant and retarded as you.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Tren is harsh on the kidneys, and really fukk up your lipid panel. No idea on heart failure on cancers.
> 
> If I had to pick a sub for Tren.... Maybe a little NPP and Winny? 🤔 That's probably what I'd try personally. The largest factor will be your diet though, Mast, Anavar, Winny, etc.. they'll all be effective if your diet and training are solid.




Yo while we talking about tren, ill be adding 200mg tren E with my 500mg test cycle with anadrol (later on)
I will be taking tudac 600mg with nac 1000mg per day, you reckon thats enough? I wont be doing blood work till 3 weeks in anadrol see how it is from there.


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Yo while we talking about tren, ill be adding 200mg tren E with my 500mg test cycle with anadrol (later on)
> I will be taking tudac 600mg with nac 1000mg per day, you reckon thats enough? I wont be doing blood work till 3 weeks in anadrol see how it is from there.


No its not , thats a rugged fucking stack in any doses and if you don't know what the fuck you are doing and what to use you are going to fuck yourself up and be nothing but a moody itchy titted fucking mess.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> No its not , thats a rugged fucking stack in any doses and if you don't know what the fuck you are doing and what to use you are going to fuck yourself up and be nothing but a moody itchy titted fucking mess.



Ahh I dunno man this is from a pro body builder


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Ahh I dunno man this is from a pro body builder


Are YOU a pro body builder? 

Do you think that's what he took to get there, or what he has to do now?


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Ahh I dunno man this is from a pro body builder


I dont give a fuck if its from Great Gramma Twat Waffle , IF you dont do the research and have the right things on hand , that stack will fuck you up. I know I run it. Ya got 2 things in there that are going to fuck with your BP , your heart , the drol holds water on top of that , your gonna have a hard time getting wind , eating ? haahahaa ,, sleeping ,,, not on your life ,,,, now genius ,,, ya got two compounds ,,, that don't aromatize , but WILL give you gyno and bitch tits in that stack ... how do you deal with that ? ,, with the same AI ? ,, wrong ! ..... how do  you move the drol past your androgen receptors so they dont attach and give you C cups ?  .... 

Do your research before just trying random shit you aint ready for


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> I dont give a fuck if its from Great Gramma Twat Waffle , IF you dont do the research and have the right things on hand , that stack will fuck you up. I know I run it. Ya got 2 things in there that are going to fuck with your BP , your heart , the drol holds water on top of that , your gonna have a hard time getting wind , eating ? haahahaa ,, sleeping ,,, not on your life ,,,, now genius ,,, ya got two compounds ,,, that don't aromatize , but WILL give you gyno and bitch tits in that stack ... how do you deal with that ? ,, with the same AI ? ,, wrong ! ..... how do  you move the drol past your androgen receptors so they dont attach and give you C cups ?  ....
> 
> Do your research before just trying random shit you aint ready for



Bloodwork will be my best mate,  also my diet n my vitamin stack will be good. every compound I’ve taken in the past has gyno side effects.

Ok boss what would you do staking your tren cycle. 
Peace


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Bloodwork will be my best mate,  also my diet n my vitamin stack will be good. every compound I’ve taken in the past has gyno side effects.
> 
> Ok boss what would you do staking your tren cycle.
> Peace


Research. 

You have a good day and remember to take your flintstones chewables , you should be fine


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Research.
> 
> You have a good day and remember to take your flintstones chewables , you should be fine


I feel like if I told you my stack before you would’ve had a heart attack


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> I feel like if I told you my stack before you would’ve had a heart attack


We've all run dumb shit and lived to tell about it. Don't make it smart , right or mean it wont cost us health issues down the road.  

The object is to be as smart and healthy as  you can doing this not to just burn out and fade away like a shooting star , longevity matters.


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> I feel like if I told you my stack before you would’ve had a heart attack





Shreddaaa12 said:


> ... every compound I’ve taken in the past has gyno side effects.


So time to learn from your prior experiences. Don't keep making the same mistakes over and over again. 

Use compounds that don't give you gyno, there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> We've all run dumb shit and lived to tell about it. Don't make it smart , right or mean it wont cost us health issues down the road.
> 
> The object is to be as smart and healthy as  you can doing this not to just burn out and fade away like a shooting star , longevity matters.


Live fast , die young.


CJ said:


> So time to learn from your prior experiences. Don't keep making the same mistakes over and over again.
> 
> Use compounds that don't give you gyno, there are plenty to choose from.



I dunno my stack before had no sides just real bad pimples on my back after my pct


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Live fast , die young.
> 
> 
> I dunno my stack before had no sides just real bad pimples on my back after my pct


OK, well this thread isn't about you, so let's end this discussion. 

You're free to start your own thread though.


----------



## ftf (Jul 4, 2022)

@Shreddaaa12  I was just thinking these guys didn't give you a fair shake in your other thread but then you came in here right after they were telling the other guy to stop asking stupid cycle questions over and over again and you throw in a stupid cycle question. I thought you were being ironic but you made a followup post! You and the OP could use the search feature b4 asking so many questions. Read the room man.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 4, 2022)

ftf said:


> @Shreddaaa12  I was just thinking these guys didn't give you a fair shake in your other thread but then you came in here right after they were telling the other guy to stop asking stupid cycle questions over and over again and you throw in a stupid cycle question. I thought you were being ironic but you made a followup post! You and the OP could use the search feature b4 asking so many questions. Read the room man.


Nah it’s fine one of the guys in this thread we were inboxing it’s all good


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Nah it’s fine one of the guys in this thread we were inboxing it’s all good


Nothing you do is fine or good. You’re a moron. Just fucking around and trolling.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nothing you do is fine or good. You’re a moron. Just fucking around and trolling.



Judging by your username, you missed out on taking finasteride but its okay ill pay for your trip to turkey #gtfo


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> Judging by your username, you missed out on taking finasteride but its okay ill pay for your trip to turkey #gtfo


Only a retard would use finasteride. You’re proving my point.


----------



## Shreddaaa12 (Jul 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Only a retard would use finasteride. You’re proving my point.



I've never touched it either. #GodGenetics


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> I've never touched it either. #GodGenetics


You’re just a retarded troll that is getting his kicks for now. You’ll lose interest and be gone in a few weeks. Happens all the time. Lonely ugly little man pretending to be someone you’re not.


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

Shreddaaa12 said:


> I've never touched it either. #GodGenetics


One week ban for trolling. You're doing absolutely nothing positive here, you're not even here to learn.


----------

